# NAZI Model Trains



## DonR

What a shock, this morning, to see a long article from Bloomberg Mews
on the front page of the Florida Times Union describing the
possible find of finely detailed buildings thought to be from
the over 4,000 square foot model trains of Hermann Goering.
He was right hand man of Hitler and head of the Luftwaffe
(Nazi air force).

I think it was in Wm. L. Shirer's RISE AND FALL OF THE
THIRD REICH that it was said that Goering had a large model
set up in the attic and basement of his huge Carinhall
country estate.

Near war's end, as the Russians neared the place, he moved
art and other collectibles to Bavaria and had the home
dynamited. It is unknown what happened to the layouts.
However, a German organization that is trying to return
valuables stolen by the Nazis and Russians to rightful
owners came across these model buildings and other
train artifacts and think they are part of Goerings layouts.

Unfortunately, there were no photos.

Don


----------



## eljefe

This article has one picture of a couple buildings.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-30/goering-s-train-set-village-is-among-nazi-era-relics.html










Here is a pretty nice historical article about Goering's train layout.

http://marklinstop.com/episodes/10-marklin-at-carinhall-hermann-goring-s-miniature-railway

And some photos of him playing with his toys.


----------



## DonR

Thank you Eljefe for researching it. 

Glad to be able to see it. The article mentioned the houses with
wreaths as in your first pic. And it appears to be a 3 rail O gauge
layout. Even Nazi monsters can have a good time with trains. 

Don


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Goering's Railway!!*

Though he will live in absolute infamy for his heinous acts during the Third Reich's reign of terror....that is one HUGE layout. In one of the photos I hope that isn't a Jewish prisoner standing with Goering's guests....it wouldn't surprise me if it was!! Cairnhall was blown up prior to the Russians take over of Berlin and with it many artifacts that Goering stole,ergh collected over the years. There is a office in Berlin that keeps track of claims of stolen items that await claim by the relatives of deceased war crime victims...the model buildings in the photo were not officially catalogued by US forces during retrieval...so its a guess, but a really good guess where they came form.....the rest must have been destroyed...though weird things do happen...Goering had a Ufizzi Venus Medici statue that was in his Foyer at Cairnhall and with so much loot to get out of his home was dumped in a nearby lake to keep it out of Russian hands so it literally disappeared ...45 years later it was recovered from a nearby lake( as the Nazis expected to reclaim all the artifacts to finance a rebirth of the Reich) w...intact and now stands at the Federal Office of Central Services and Unresolved Property issues in Berlin with her Greenish tint from her reposed sleep in the lake. There have been numerous groups who have found train parts scattered around the Cairnhall site and can only speculate where the rest have ended up...IMHO I hope they stay lost!! Thanks ElJefe for the Bloomberg report!


----------



## jabrewer75

This is interesting. Proves everyone has a softer side. Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## eljefe

Goes to show that dictators have an affinity for 3-rail O-gauge. Just look at GunrunnerJohn!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Do I have to exercise my dictatorial powers here?


----------



## eljefe

You are a benevolent dictator, oh mighty overlord!


----------



## broox

Also, may only have one testicle


----------



## The New Guy

broox said:


> Also, may only have one testicle


well that's disturbing, on many levels.


----------



## broox

Am I mistaken? Didn't Hitler only have one ball?


----------

